# R.I.P 'Honey' :(



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

a bit upset just now. my dad's snake 'Honey' died on thursday, don't know why and dad wouldn't let me have a post mortem done to find out.

he was always my favourite, i felt like he was one of my own and dad only looked after him.

He's going to be greatly missed. He was mated to my dads other corn so with any luck we'll have a nice clutch of babies and i'm thinking dad might just end up keeping one of the babies now Honey is gone.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I just posted my R.I.P thread a few minutes ago. It really is horrible, sorry to hear about your loss  I know how you're feeling x


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

thanks, it was totally gutting. i feel so much more disappointed because Honey was always my favourite, i always told my dad he was really mine and dad just looked after him for me lol

sorry bout yours xx


----------

